# Dry Flaky Skin for 6 month old when brushed



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I recently brushed my puppy for the first time in 2-3 weeks (a few days after she came back from the groomer) and noticed that everywhere I brushed, dry flaky white skin seem to be coming off like powder.

Did I bath her too often? Does she have some type of dandruff condition? Is this common during shedding season (she seems to be shedding a lot of her coat right now)? I should note that she is not itching all that much at all. And her coat itself looks great.

I'm thinking of adding a table spoon of olive oil to her food after reading about someone who had success with this home remedy.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Happened to me... i changed shampoo and diet and its all gone, no more flakes.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Happened to me... i changed shampoo and diet and its all gone, no more flakes.


I think it was the shampoo. I noticed the breeder used some kind of home brew she kept in a bottle (I used a special puppy shampoo which never caused the flakes). 

I'm hoping it resolves itself in a few weeks and probably won't take her to the same breeder again.


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

We give our dog a fish oil pill every day with a meal. It is wonderful for skin and fur!


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Lwilley said:


> We give our dog a fish oil pill every day with a meal. It is wonderful for skin and fur!



Can you link to the fish oil pill you use? I'll have to give that one a try, although I'm already feeding her Orijen 6 Fish.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Read through some other threads. Looks like dandruff is also common when a puppy is losing its puppy coat -- and my puppy is DEFINITELY losing her puppy coat at 6 months because there is a LOT of hair coming off!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

arctic said:


> Read through some other threads. Looks like dandruff is also common when a puppy is losing its puppy coat -- and my puppy is DEFINITELY losing her puppy coat at 6 months because there is a LOT of hair coming off!


Here is a home-made recipe you may want to try:
*Listerine Recipe For Dry/Itchy Skin*
I know it sounds greasy, but it’s really not! Works well on dogs with skin issues, hot spots, dandruff, and dry skin. 
In a clean spray bottle add 1/3 cup of baby oil, 1/3 cup of original Listerine (the gold colored one) and 1/3 cup of purified water. Shake the bottle to mix, spray lightly on dog and work into coat. Repeat during the week when you see that it has absorbed. Avoid the eyes. Always shake mixture before spritzing.

Moms


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Here is a home-made recipe you may want to try:
> *Listerine Recipe For Dry/Itchy Skin*
> I know it sounds greasy, but it’s really not! Works well on dogs with skin issues, hot spots, dandruff, and dry skin.
> In a clean spray bottle add 1/3 cup of baby oil, 1/3 cup of original Listerine (the gold colored one) and 1/3 cup of purified water. Shake the bottle to mix, spray lightly on dog and work into coat. Repeat during the week when you see that it has absorbed. Avoid the eyes. Always shake mixture before spritzing.
> ...


Thanks! I'll give it a try. I'll also go buy some coconut oil and plan to add a teaspoon of it to her meals.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

arctic said:


> Thanks! I'll give it a try. I'll also go buy some coconut oil and plan to add a teaspoon of it to her meals.


Coconut Oil is fantastic but you may want to try the following product:
Sh-emp Oil: SH-EMP OIL Nutritional oil

 
I LOVE that these three oils are combined!
​ *Sh-Emp Oil Blend *is a blend of deep cold-water herring oil, organically grown cold pressed hemp seed oil, organically grown hand pressed extra virgin coconut oil and is the perfect partner for Feed-Sentials K9.

The herring oil is a source of brain enhancing DHA/EPA, which can be converted by the body into Omega 3. Hemp oil is a source of Omega 6, 3, 9 and GLA (Gamma Linoleic Acid). The virgin coconut oil found in Sh-Emp is a medium chain triglyceride rich in lauric acid. It provides both nutrient and functional value. Sh-Emp is very shelf-stable. No refrigeration required. If stored below 70F it may solidify. Simply stand container in warm water to liquify.

*The benefits of EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids) are:*



 maintenance of working structure of cell membranes
 proper nutrient distribution
 heart and artery maintenance
 skin health and appearance
 hormone production
 brain, nerve and eye function
 joint lubrication
 anti-inflammatory
 improves muscle tone and reduces subcutaneous fat.
 GLA (Gamma Linoleic Acid) is a free radical scavenging antioxidant
 
*The properties and benefits of virgin coconut oil include: *



 anti-microbial, anti-fungal, anti-diarrhea
 anti-protozoal
 immune system support
 glandular support (adrenal and thyroid)
 provides quick energy to exhausted muscles
 does not require pancreatic or digestive enzymes
 maintains healthy intestinal flora
 promotes normal digestion and assists the absorption of nutrients
Moms


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

The Listerine Recipe is good stuff!

Hans holds really still to let me work it into his fur/skin. 

It does help a lot with dry skin and it makes him smell good too!


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> The Listerine Recipe is good stuff!
> 
> Hans holds really still to let me work it into his fur/skin.
> 
> It does help a lot with dry skin and it makes him smell good too!


I live in Europe so I'm not sure I can get that original Listerine bottle here. I'll look around though.

I tried giving her a tea spoon of coconut oil her breakfast yesterday and it actually made her stool very wet/loose.

I think she's doing okay on a tea spoon of olive oil though, so I'll stick with that for now, and look into getting some fish oil (will have to mail order it).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

arctic said:


> I live in Europe so I'm not sure I can get that original Listerine bottle here. I'll look around though.
> 
> I tried giving her a tea spoon of coconut oil her breakfast yesterday and it actually made her stool very wet/loose.
> 
> I think she's doing okay on a tea spoon of olive oil though, so I'll stick with that for now, and look into getting some fish oil (will have to mail order it).


Sorry, didn't realize that you were in Europe.

You could try a mix of 50% Apple Cider Vinegar (raw organic is the best) and 50% purified water. Mix together and starting at head (avoiding the eyes) work down into coat/skin in small areas eventually covering the whole dog. Do not rinse off and drip dry! 

A balance of omega's 3, 6, & 9's are key for our dogs. Olive Oil only contains the following


Oleic Acid (C18:1), a monounsaturated omega-9 fatty acid. It makes up 55 to 83% of olive oil.
Linoleic Acid (C18:2), a polyunsaturated omega-6 fatty acid that makes up about 3.5 to 21% of olive oil.
You may want to balance this with Krill Oil which is approximately 40% more absorable than other Fish Oils b/c the Omega 3's are in the form of phospholipids. You can get Mercola Krill for Pets (that has a convenient pump) from i-herb which ships internationally. Krill also contains Astaxanthin which is a great -inflammatory/antioxidant! Dr. Mercola, Krill Oil, 100% Pure Antarctic, for Pets, 3.92 fl oz (116 ml) - iHerb.com Or perhaps you can purchase Krill in your country.

As with anything new being introduced into a dogs diet, begin at reduced dosages and increase slowly taking one or two weeks to reach suggested amount.

Moms


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Sorry, didn't realize that you were in Europe.
> 
> You could try a mix of 50% Apple Cider Vinegar (raw organic is the best) and 50% purified water. Mix together and starting at head (avoiding the eyes) work down into coat/skin in small areas eventually covering the whole dog. Do not rinse off and drip dry!
> 
> ...


Oh great, thank you for the link. Which oil product(s) do you give to your GSDs?

I actually had to stop the olive oil as well as half a teaspoon again made her stools very wet. It also seemed to be a laxative as she pooped twice as often that day with wet stools.


----------

